# Relocating to the U.S.



## epkrebs (May 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm a U.S. citizen and have lived my whole life in Guatemala (except for when I went to school in NY). I would like to relocate to the US next summer 2012, but am overwhelmed with what has to be learned, i.e. property taxes, insurance, permits, best neighborhoods (North Carolina, Naples, FL, Vermont), taxes, etc. In other words, your basics.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

epkrebs said:


> Hi, I'm a U.S. citizen and have lived my whole life in Guatemala (except for when I went to school in NY). I would like to relocate to the US next summer 2012, but am overwhelmed with what has to be learned, i.e. property taxes, insurance, permits, best neighborhoods (North Carolina, Naples, FL, Vermont), taxes, etc. In other words, your basics.


I think your question may be a little too wide to generate any useful replies.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

At least you do not have to worry about visas:>)
Step 1) Lets assume you have done your annual tax returns or you will use the search option to read up on Bev's instructions on how to get up to date with IRS as US expat.
Step 2) Pull your credit report and go over it. Everyone else will as soon as you touch US soil and you want to make sure it is correct.
Step 3) Give more information. What is a great neighborhood for me may not suit you at all.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a few books out there designed for newcomers to America that would probably help you out a great deal - plus you can skip the visa parts. One I'm somewhat familiar with is called Living and Working in America and is put out by Survival Books in London. You can usually get it on Amazon, but if not, just google "Survival Books" and you can buy a copy direct from the publisher.

The US is a big place and you might want to concentrate your research on the area you're considering settling in. Things like property taxes can vary tremendously from one region to another. It may also depend on why you're relocating back to the US - job, family, school, etc, as there are different resources available to help you out, depending on what your connections and contacts are.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## epkrebs (May 3, 2011)

epkrebs said:


> Hi, I'm a U.S. citizen and have lived my whole life in Guatemala (except for when I went to school in NY). I would like to relocate to the US next summer 2012, but am overwhelmed with what has to be learned, i.e. property taxes, insurance, permits, best neighborhoods (North Carolina, Naples, FL, Vermont), taxes, etc. In other words, your basics.


I think I'd like to relocate to the Naples/Fort Myers area.


----------

